

How the iPad fired my building Watchman - rodinhood
http://therodinhoods.com/forum/topics/how-the-ipad-fired-my-building

======
ljegou
I'm specially appalled by learning the fact that all magazine maps are
officially rubber-stamped to inform the reader about the usage of the map !

More on this subject : [http://www.indianexpress.com/news/foreign-magazine-
map-is-st...](http://www.indianexpress.com/news/foreign-magazine-map-is-
stamped-india-is-sa/279111/)

~~~
shivam14
This has been an issue for many software companies as well. The Windows 95
launch was delayed because of this,

"Although this was a minor oversight on the part of the product group, which
used United Nations maps not officially recognized by India, the Indian
government was extremely upset that the region had been omitted and demanded
that the problem be fixed before Windows 95 could be distributed in India."
[http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/features/2000/Dec00/12-06...](http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/features/2000/Dec00/12-06gps.mspx)

------
jrockway
Wasn't The Economist available online long before the iPad was even a twinkle
in Job's eye?

~~~
redthrowaway
Yeah, I'm wondering what the holdup was. I've been reading Economist articles
online, without a subscription, for years.

Also, it seems an odd Peculiarity of Indian people that they tend to
Capitalize the first Letter of random Words. I'm not Sure why this is.

~~~
Toucan
Various dialects of Indian English are still quite similar to British English
during the 18th/19th centuries, which is why sometimes Indian English sounds
quite archaic (do the needful, etc.).

Emphasised nouns are capitalised in some of the older 19th century books I
own, so I suspect this is just another characteristic that remained in some
places.

~~~
jrockway
What's the value of using 18th century English in the 21st century? It just
confuses the people using the current version.

(I do admit that I like the expression "do the needful", though.)

